# P7 .45 Cal.?



## Charlie

Anyone know if HK ever made a .45 cal. in the P7 format? I know they made a .40 cal. (was it a P10?), but I know nothing of a .45 cal. in that format. Any info will be knowledge gained and appreciated.


----------



## -gunut-

Charlie said:


> Anyone know if HK ever made a .45 cal. in the P7 format? I know they made a .40 cal. (was it a P10?), but I know nothing of a .45 cal. in that format. Any info will be knowledge gained and appreciated.


I believe they do make them. A friend of mine was telling me how much he liked it.


----------



## -gunut-

http://hkpro.com/p7m7.htm

[img:462:314:b1846bf2bf]http://hkpro.com/p7m7left.jpg[/img:b1846bf2bf]

"Among P7 aficionados, there is one pistol that gets them fired up more than any other. The P7M7. Rarest of the P7s, the M7 in .45ACP never went beyond prototype stage. There are only six examples in the world, and they are in the possession of HK. There was one rumored to be for sale in Honolulu, Hawaii for $10,000, but this was surely a bogus claim. The six were produced in 1983. The serial numbers ranged from 001M7 to 006M7. With a magazine capacity of seven rounds, you can see why it was called the M7. Here are the clearest photos ever of this magnificent handgun."


----------



## Charlie

Many thanks -gunut-. That's a magnificent gun and excellent picture. But it does not seem likely I'll be saving up for one anytime soon. Guess I'll have to stick with a 9mm (on the wish list). Thanks again.\
Charlie


----------



## -gunut-

Charlie said:


> Many thanks -gunut-. That's a magnificent gun and excellent picture. But it does not seem likely I'll be saving up for one anytime soon. Guess I'll have to stick with a 9mm (on the wish list). Thanks again.\
> Charlie


Haha yeah. Glad to have helped


----------



## 2400

I've got a P9S is that close enough?


----------



## Charlie

Not real familiar with the P9S. Actually not real familiar with most of the HK's. I handled, viewed, played with, etc. a P7M8 and a P7PSP recently and fell in love. I have not shot one yet. If you see me on the highway pickin' up 'luminum cans, throw me your change.


----------



## 2400

P9S is 45 ACP :-D


----------



## -gunut-

2400 said:


> P9S is 45 ACP :-D


Yes but not the same.

Almost everything you would like to know about HK is found on

www.hkpro.com

Just click on world of HK.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 2400

-gunut- said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> P9S is 45 ACP :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but not the same.
Click to expand...

??


----------



## Charlie

Looks like it's gonna' take a lot of 'luminum cans for the P7's as they went out of production (according to the HK site) in 2000!


----------



## -gunut-

2400 said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> P9S is 45 ACP :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ??
Click to expand...

P9S right?

[img:481:298:f4374bfc0f]http://www.hkpro.com/p9s-057.jpg[/img:f4374bfc0f]


----------



## 2400

-gunut- said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> P9S is 45 ACP :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P9S right?
Click to expand...

Yes, it looks like the one in my safe.


----------



## Charlie

You guys have me confused again............ :?


----------



## waterburybob

Charlie said:


> Looks like it's gonna' take a lot of 'luminum cans for the P7's as they went out of production (according to the HK site) in 2000!


I think it was only last year they stopped making the P7. I bought mine new in 2002.


----------



## -gunut-

2400 said:


> Yes, it looks like the one in my safe.


Yeah that is not the style he is looking for.

Yours









And the one he wants










See difference?


----------

